# Shifter bushing madness part 2



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*4 & 5spd linkage info W/PICS!*

*This originally started as a bushing thread but I decided to update it and add some pics as well* 
Hopefully it helps people with their linkage questions and 5spd swaps :beer: 



First off, 4spd and 5spd linkages use some of the same bushings but not all of them are interchangeable. 
When using a 5spd tranny it is necessary to have both the 5spd shift box and linkage and of course the same with a 4spd, it will need a 4spd box and linkage....they aren't interchangeable 

Not to say you couldn't modify a 4spd linkage to work on a 5spd, because anything is possible with cutting and welding  16vvincent already gave us a great example of how to make a lower support rod with heim joints. 
The linkage wouldn't be that tough to modify and I do believe all you need to make a 4spd linkage work on a 5spd is make the lower support rod longer and take the reverse lock out of the shift box. 

Anyways, when it comes to the shift bushings, the lower ball socket and the lower two bushings are different, both are larger diameters on the 5spd 
Also, the 5spd uses a different "lower support rod" as well as a different "gear selector rod coupler" and "upper sleeve mount/weight" along with some other differences 

4spd ball socket 5spd ball socket 









4spd gear slector rod coupler 5spd coupler 
Notice the end shafts that go into the lower bushings are smaller...this is why 5spd lower bushings are sloppy on a 4spd coupler 
Pay no attention to the slice in the 5spd coupler :laugh: I had to cut it off my 5spd...someone stripped the head off the set screw at the JY...:banghead: 









This is the linkage "cage" 
4spd 5spd 
Notice the slightly different angle in the weighted upper piece (bottom piece in pic) 
The 5spd is pretty much straight and the 4spd has a slight bend toward one side....not really a big deal though as these pieces interchange 
You also see where the "coupler" is held in by the lower two bushings 









4spd lower support rod 5spd rod 









New mounting bushing 









4spd [front] 5spd [back] 
The 4spd and 5spd also have a different connecting rod with a different bend and angle 









Underside/inside of the shift box 
4spd 5spd 
Notice the black pieces on the inside wall of each (marked green). That's the reverse lock thing 
It is on opposite sides of either box and the 5spd one is half the size of the 4spd 
In a 5spd you can remove this. You won't have to push down to shift into reverse anymore! 
You still have the 5th to R lockout though so it's till safe 









New tube bushing 










When I did my 5spd swap I purchased my linkage bushings and the ball socket for a 5spd from 1stvwparts.com which is another WA based dealer in Auburn 
My 4spd had all original bushings so I was able to gather the NLA part number for the lower two bushings 

Now I must say when you do put in new shifter bushings, the best thing you can do to complement it, is to put in some new gear oil and get new motor mounts. I am using syncromesh in my tranny now in the cold season, but not sure what I will run in warmer temps. I replaced my motor mounts a while after the 5spd swap and realized I should have done them earlier. It shifted much easier into 1st gear. I highly recommend doing mounts and gear oil  


Here is a list of all the bushings in your shifter 

*2x Lower bushings* 
811 711 597...........5spd 
823 711 597...........4spd *NLA except Brazil* 


*1x Left upper bushing*.........4 & 5spd 
823 711 593 B 

*1x Left boot*...........4 & 5spd 
823 711 641 B 

*1x Right upper bushing*.......4 & 5spd 
823 711 594 B 

*1x Right boot*.........4 & 5spd 
823 711 642 B 

*1x Ball socket* 
811 711 279..........5spd 
803 711 279 E.......4spd *should still be available* 

Two more part#'s thanks to Banned wagon!! 

*1x Mounting bushing*......4 & 5spd 
823 711 813 

*1x Tube*.......4 & 5spd 
823 711 263 C 



Pics of the tube and mounting bushing thanks to Banned wagon from this thread!! 
This thread has pics of all the bushings as well!! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4843629-linkage-part-numbers-disagreeing 

I've heard people have a hard time finding the 4spd socket but to my luck my dealership had access to some....maybe the last stash!They also told me there were only about 30 available (back in March 2010) and they will be NLA 
So...if these 4spd sockets are going to become NLA, we should grab some up so it would be easier to have them reproduced......_I'll leave that part untouched so JG doesn't look funny_ :laugh:​


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Shifter bushing madness part 2 (j-boogie253)*



j-boogie253 said:


> So...if these 4spd sockets are going to become NLA, we should grab some up so it would be easier to have them reproduced


 Which is why I bought TWO from you sir... one will go on the car, one will be considered for reproduction... details later.  



j-boogie253 said:


> _I'll leave that part untouched so JG doesn't look funny_ :laugh:


 Nice.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Shifter bushing madness part 2 (JGWarner)*


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Updated bump

Beware.... zombies are rising from graves everywhere and coming your way...:laugh:


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice info !!! I need to do mine sometime, and since its gotten colder, I'm dragging going into 2nd and popping out of reverse (which is scary biens that my ex got my spare tranny stuck in 3rd and WILL NOT budge)


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Added to the FAQs :thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

'bout time! Hear hear!
:beer:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ha! I finally found that thread where Banned wagon had posted pics of all the linkage bushings :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

j-boogie253 said:


> Ha! I finally found that thread where Banned wagon had posted pics of all the linkage bushings :thumbup:


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

I wish I saw this thread before I threw the 5 speed in. I'm still using the 4 speed's lower support rod and connecting rod AND a spark plug boot for a bushing :laugh:

Also, I ended up fabricating a fat washer to replace the slot shaped bushing which gave me EXTREMELY precise shifting. That's probably what's compensating for the 4 speed parts :facepalm:. I'll post pics when the weather gets better.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

You just put regular washers around the oblong bushings? I just got a 5sp linkage from the junkyard today. 9q finally going in soon.


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently replaced the bushings in my fox. It's a 4 speed and the ball bushing is way to big for the shifrod. How can I get a 4 sp ball bushing?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

bmurphy13 said:


> I recently replaced the bushings in my fox. It's a 4 speed and the ball bushing is way to big for the shifrod. How can I get a 4 sp ball bushing?


All the part numbers for the different 4spd and 5spd bushings are listed in the OP

Sounds like you got a 5spd ball socket

Go to your dealer and ask specifically for part# *803 711 279 E*


----------



## Ron L (Feb 17, 1999)

So, not doing a swap, but would like to replace the bushings on a 1993 5-speed. Do I just get the parts on the list labeled as "5-speed" or are some of these parts needed just for the swap?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

You just need all the parts marked "5-speed"


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

*What is this part?*

*1x Tube*
823 711 263 C











Pics of the last two thanks to Banned wagon from this thread!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4843629-linkage-part-numbers-disagreeing 

This is a great resource! I would also love to see the VW diagram showing the locations for all of these. 
Question: IN the above photo, is the 823-711-263-C the bushing that goes on the bottom of the shifter where it attaches to the rod? My shifter is rattling and I think this is the problem. Any help would be appreciated. The dealer told me there is no part available.


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bueller?*

Bueller, Bueller? Anyone? Anyone?
I would appreciate an answer to my quewstion.
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

FOXER said:


> Question: IN the above photo, is the 823-711-263-C the bushing that goes on the bottom of the shifter where it attaches to the rod? My shifter is rattling and I think this is the problem. Any help would be appreciated. The dealer told me there is no part available.


Yes this goes on the underside of the shift box at the bottom of your shift lever. Check the above photos again as I have updated them with more info. As for the dealer saying they are NLA, they are probably full of crap  I've had dealers say stuff is NLA when it really isn't....for example, the 4spd ball socket

Go to 1stvwparts.com and search the parts catalog for part # 823711263c
They have it listed and available


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> Yes this goes on the underside of the shift box at the bottom of your shift lever. Check the above photos again as I have updated them with more info. As for the dealer saying they are NLA, they are probably full of crap  I've had dealers say stuff is NLA when it really isn't....for example, the 4spd ball socket
> 
> Go to 1stvwparts.com and search the parts catalog for part # 823711263c
> They have it listed and available


 I just ordered this from my local dealer. JUst to clarify, this part will fit the 4-spd? 
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*No 4 speed Lower Bushings*

An update on shifter bushing availability.
I finished off some bushings at driving school. They didn't survive the 30 hard launches in 40 minutes at the sweeper exercise. Had to launch in second for the last runs.
Trying to get new ones I found that *all of the bushings were available except the 4 speed Lower Bushing. 823 711 597*
It is the part VW has super-ceded with the 5 speed part. 811 711 597
As the 5 speed part has a larger opening it makes for a tremendous amount of play.
It doesn't really fit. With 6 inches of play with the shifter in third, it has turned shifting into witching for gears.

As I have been running a 5 speed in the wagon for a long time I thought I would avoid this, but my linkage seems to be a collection of 4 and 5 speed bits...

That or the new super-ceded part is a really poor fit.

Is any one sitting on a stock pile of new or slightly used 4 speed lower bushings? Like to sell a pair?
If any one was going to make Delrin copies of the bushings, this would be a great time to start.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

shouldn't they be available in Brazil still ?

why not upgrade it to something like this 










$10

$12


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Subscribed. Great resource, I am just replacing the linkage on mine, I think my car is a 5speed swap with a 4 speed shifter.


----------



## Foxarchist (Apr 8, 2008)

*4 to 5 speed linkage parts*

Well, from Syncrogti's comment aboaut a 4 speed shifter with a 5 speed tranny, I might as well post this here.

I know that you can't run a 4 speed shift linkage on a 5 speed transmission, except that I've been doing that for the past year. At least partly. I installed the shifter, shifter housing, and shift rod inside the car when i got the parts with the 5 speed (PSA), but the under car components were all 4 speed. This can work in a pinch, but it is far from ideal. The first problem is that the shift finger needs to be slid onto the shift rod completely, so there is no adjustment left making it rather tricky to have both 1st and reverse. The second problem is that the ball socket to support rod connection is at such a severe angle that the ball socket bushing wears quickly and is also more likely to pop off (ask me how I know). So I've made a few parts to sort out my shifting woes.

I'll start with the selector shaft coupling. The 4 speed and 5 speed differ in the outer diamater of the two pivot pins on the coupling. You can use either coupling as long as you have the correct bushings. I guess the factory changed over to the larger diamater pin size as the bushings were more reliable that way, but I'm guessing. Anyhow, the 4 speed bushings aren't available any more so you pretty much have to get the 5 speed bushings. To make this work I had previously made some plastic spacers to go in here. The PVC I used was too thin or brittle and didn't survive. The spacers installed below are brass and should fare much better. I measured the 4 
speed pins to be about 9.2mm OD and the 5 speed bushings to be 11.2mm ID. I know it's supposed to be metric, but I was able to find tubing that is 7/16" OD with a 0.029 wall thickness that is pretty much bang on to what is needed. I got the tubing at a local hobby shop that is made by KS Metals, but I'm sure there are other sources. This is a good fix for all the 4 speed owners who can't get the 4 speed bushings any more.










The other change I needed to make was to get the longer support rod from a 5 speed as the 5 speed is about 25mm longer than the 4 speed. But where do you get one of those? Credit here goes to 16vvincent -- check out his short shifter thread in the FAQs. My support rod is a bit different in the rod eye I chose for the linkage connection. I used the rod eye that has a ball socket. This way I only needed to drill out the old ball socket from the side plate and bolt on the new one. Note in the picture that I've bolted it to the bottom of the side plate, not on the top like the factory unit -- more on this later. For the transmission end of the connection, since I used 1/4" rod eyes, I needed to make a spacer to remove the slop from the 1/4" bolt going through the 8mm transmission mount. Here I used aluminum tube from KS Metals that is 1/4" ID and 5/16" OD. The .003" undersize from the 8mm isn't the biggest slop in the system. I also used the same tubing for some spacers between the rod eye and the flat washers so that it's side motion is unrestricted.










Installation is pretty straight forward, but adjusting the linkage is still a PITA. After much trial and error, I had the side to side motion down pretty good, but the fore-aft was still wrong. I gave up about 10:00pm, had a beer, and went to bed. I finished in the morning when I realized that I had another adjustment option with the threaded rod eyes. I unbolted the transmission end, spun on the rod eye to shorten the support rod by about 4mm, bolted it back together and nailed it right on.

Bolting the rod eye to the bottom of the linkage side plate reduces the shifter throw by probably 40%. I previously modded my console to install a cup holder where the ash tray used to sit and my shifter would hit my coffee cup in third gear. Now I have about 1-1/2" clearance to my coffee cup, so that is the throw reduction. Coffee seems to play an increasingly larger role in my day to day functioning, so I might as well use the coffee-cup-clearance measuring scale. There is no additional effort with the shorter throw. Everything is smooth and precise, and me likey. And I don't expect the ball socket to pop off again!

Note, if you're interested in making your own support rod to just achieve the shorter throw it'll be much easier to install. You won't need to disconnect the shift rod clamp that holds the shift finger to the shift rod, so you shouldn't need to mess around with the linkage adjustment.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Now that's pretty cool. Is that a bend in the threaded rod, there?

I may just do something like that for my Dasher, it's getting the Fox transmission behind the 1.5TD. The 1.5 has similar redline and top-end range as the gasser engine, but with a touch more bottom-end oomph. Ought to do fine, and it means I can put the 2N in the Fox with my other project engine.


----------



## Foxarchist (Apr 8, 2008)

Turbinepowered,

Yes, there is a bend in the rod - two if you count the return bend to parallel. It's the same offset as the standard support rod, but it's oriented left and down rather than left and up due to the aft connection being lower on the side plate for the short throw.

John


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Foxarchist said:


> Turbinepowered,
> 
> Yes, there is a bend in the rod - two if you count the return bend to parallel. It's the same offset as the standard support rod, but it's oriented left and down rather than left and up due to the aft connection being lower on the side plate for the short throw.
> 
> John


Cool deal. I'll toddle off to the other short-throw thread to pick up a parts list and make a McMaster purchase order for when I have the cash...


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Foxarchist, nice job on the hybrid 4spd linkage. That has to be the least "cobbled" together 4spd linkage for a 5spd that I've seen on here. I knew it could be made to work :thumbup::beer:


----------



## RobertMetcalf (Oct 25, 2002)

Banned Wagon, which of the bushings can you replace with these beauties? Is it just the ball socket (803 711 279 E)? Just lost reverse on my Fox today and looking to refresh the bushings...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*4 speed lower bushing update*

These may be "unavailable" but only if the person at the parts counter looks them up in Ekta and it tells him they are unavailable.

Last week I was at my local dealership and asked for the 4 speed lower bushings by part number.
Because I had the part number he didn't have to look it up.
He just checked the inventory data base.

Then he went around the corner and when he came back he handed me 2 of them.

This was the same fellow that had told me 2 weeks earlier they were unavailable after he had looked them up in Ekta.

823 711 597. Ask for them by number. There may be some at your local dealer.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

voxwagen88 said:


> 823 711 597. Ask for them by number. There may be some at your local dealer.


And if your dealer doesn't have them, call other dealers out of town. They can mail 'em to you.


----------



## buckerbie (Sep 19, 2011)

*4 speed lower bushings*

I just had both lower bushings fall off the car over the weekend. Has anyone tried swapping out the selector shaft coupling from a 4 speed to a 5 speed one? Is the diameter of the shaft/pin things the only difference between the two? According to VW, the 5 spd coupler is still available (part # 305 711 5593) and costs about $5. And then the 5 spd bushing would fit.


----------



## Foxarchist (Apr 8, 2008)

buckerbie,

I never thought to ask if the coupler was still available. I haven't had the two versions side by side on the bench, but I'm sure the only difference is the pin diamater. If it's still available, and it only costs 5 bucks, then grab one! Much easier (and better and cheaper) than making spacers.

foxarchist


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

buckerbie said:


> I just had both lower bushings fall off the car over the weekend. Has anyone tried swapping out the selector shaft coupling from a 4 speed to a 5 speed one? Is the diameter of the shaft/pin things the only difference between the two? According to VW, the 5 spd coupler is still available (part # 305 711 5593) and costs about $5. And then the 5 spd bushing would fit.


The coupler on the 5spd has larger end joints which is the only difference between the two. If you're talking about the entire linkage there are a few more differences highlighted in the OP.

You can swap the coupler out and it will work fine with the 5spd bushings and 4spd linkage


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

So the upper weighted mount on my 5spd linkage bit the dust this last weekend and broke in half at the weld :what:










Never seen this happen before....

So i didn't want to swap out my linkage with my spare 5spd linkage because I have all new bushings and my linkage has been modified to fit around my Flipside Customs prototype downpipe.

I still had the 4spd linkage from my swap so I decided to just take the upper weighted mount from the 4spd linkage and try it out......it works beautifully and better than before (probably only because of the weak weld)

Anyways, just wanted to update the thread and let people know about more hybrid options for 5spd linkage. 

The 4spd upper weighted mount will work on a 5spd linkage :thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)




----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

HONDAS said:


> should've got a honda


j-boogie, is that you?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think that may have been my ignorant younger cousin. I was using his laptop to get on the Vortex and I think he made a screen name to be retarded. I'm always telling him how I hate rice burners

I'm gonna have to slap him up for putting nonsense on the Fox forum


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got my 4-speed bushings in the mail! 

World Impex pulled through!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

shenanigans, i say.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ok. after some serious digging - World Impex sent the correct socket (803 711 279 E) but the wrong bushings 

just ordered the "correct" bushings (x2) from a dealership (823 711 597)


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Edited because the troll posts got blackholed.  :snowcool:


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

partsplaceinc.com has then for 80 or 90, I bit the bullet and bought them as reverse and 1st and 2nd gear are worth it.

There was no bottom pivot bushing for the rod- so we took a random dsm bushing and wire wheeled it to fit. 

Shifts niiiiiice a must have for anyone with slop- Yes expensive, but yes worth it.


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

themagellan said:


> partsplaceinc.com has then for 80 or 90, I bit the bullet and bought them as reverse and 1st and 2nd gear are worth it.
> 
> There was no bottom pivot bushing for the rod- so we took a random dsm bushing and wire wheeled it to fit.
> 
> Shifts niiiiiice a must have for anyone with slop- Yes expensive, but yes worth it.


I do not see any FOX shift adjusting tools on this site. In fact, I could not even find one through VW. Someone has to have one somewhere!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

FOXER said:


> I do not see any FOX shift adjusting tools on this site. In fact, I could not even find one through VW. Someone has to have one somewhere!


As far as I know, there isn't such a tool. There is nothing special about a Fox linkage and it's actually fairly easy to fix and adjust once you take it all apart.

If you are trying to adjust your linkage after replacing bushings or just bolting it back in there is one simple procedure to assure you have it adjusted properly. 
1) Place the transmission in third gear manually from underneath the car. 
2) Have a friend hold the stick where third gear should be 
3) Tighten the bolt holding the linkage to the shifter....viola!

Good luck and don't be afraid to ask more questions!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> As far as I know, there isn't such a tool. There is nothing special about a Fox linkage and it's actually fairly easy to fix and adjust once you take it all apart.
> 
> If you are trying to adjust your linkage after replacing bushings or just bolting it back in there is one simple procedure to assure you have it adjusted properly.
> 1) Place the transmission in third gear manually from underneath the car.
> ...


Excellent advice-

Only hard gear to find is reverse- my suggestion is to put the trans in reverse, put the car into reverse inside the car (THE lockout will hold it so it doesn't move.

tighten it up and you're all set.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

j-boogie253 said:


> As far as I know, there isn't such a tool.


Actually, there was a tool for this. Same as the Audi 4000, 4banger. It is NLA.

Greg


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

any confirmation on whether the 5 speed shaft coupling (seems in ETKA it's called "retainer") will work in a 4 speed shift linkage setup?

that seems like the best solution to this lower bushing headache if it will work.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

redone17 said:


> any confirmation on whether the 5 speed shaft coupling (seems in ETKA it's called "retainer") will work in a 4 speed shift linkage setup?
> 
> that seems like the best solution to this lower bushing headache if it will work.


Yes it will work on a 4spd linkage and so will the upper weighted "coupler" that ties into the shifter itself. They are both interchangeable with the proper bushings


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

any idea what the part # is for shift lever bearing housing? (#1 in the diagram) - basically looking to replace the rubber guide and shell - they are shot. Not sure if you can just those two parts separately.

Thanks for the tip on the coupling!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

*305 711 025 1 vs 5X0 711 025 A*

after some digging I came across the part number for the Shifter Base to be 305 711 025 1.

This part is obsolete, but is being superseded by 5X0 711 025 A

anyone know if this part will do the trick?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

found this in an old thread from 2008 (posted by Murnau):

811 711 117A (Gearshift Lever)

431 711 197 (Pressure Spring)

171 711 217 (Bushing)

N 012 412 1 (Lock Ring)

ZBC 711 071 A (Housing)

----------------------------------

in the same thread (posted by rig3):

just ordered it from the dealer and according to them (Molle VW) it will work on a 4 speed as well.

its all considered as part 1 in the diagram and the part number for it was 5X0-711-025-A


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

After seeing Foxarchist's support rod plans, I came across this from Brazil... 








It eliminates a couple of bushings. 
Heim Joint at one end and the other solid. 
And thanks to Foxarchist it is now in the car. 
Much more precise though it requires a bit of guidance to ensure the 1-2 shift doesn't become a 1-4 shift. That same tension in the rod makes the 2-3, 3-4 and 5-4,4-3 shifts buttery. 
The supplied bolt needed to be replaced with a 35mm one. 
With it bolted to the bottom of the plate, the throw is about 2 fingers shorter. 
I'm liking it alot. And inexplicably the transmission is no longer sounding like a cement mixer when cold or whining on the HWY. Go figure.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice! doppelfaust and I recently ordered one of these each ourselves. Should deliver any day now. 

Thanks for the tips on installation. Glad to see the positive feedback :thumbup:

My PSA is waiting - [edit: false info: now I just need a trans mount rear support]

cp


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Any day = today! 

Shipped from Brazil in 7 business days (incl. Saturday). It went out on March 30th but wasn't processed through Sao Paulo sort facility until April 2nd.


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> After seeing Foxarchist's support rod plans, I came across this from Brazil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok so where does one go about buying this?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

you can order from iMohr - Though, I never actually ordered directly through the site. 

Felipe is a great guy. I may be placing another order with him soon if some of you are interested in splitting shipping costs. 

:wave: 

Shipping times range from 7-20 business days. Not bad. Always packed really well and never any complaints or problems.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

redone17 said:


> Felipe is a great guy.


 x2


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

... Thanks Chris, now I have no excuse to not install my 5 speed.


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

redone17 said:


> you can order from iMohr - Though, I never actually ordered directly through the site.
> 
> Felipe is a great guy. I may be placing another order with him soon if some of you are interested in splitting shipping costs.
> 
> ...


 I may be interested to do that, any idea what it would cost total?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok so anyone have a good source of all the 5 speed bushings? I am pretty sure the stresses of racing have boned prettymuch all of them in our car this weekend. It sucks cause I just replaced them in 2008 I believe, and I remember having to go to like 3 sources to get them.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

The dealer is probably the best source

1stvwparts.com.......They are a dealer here in WA, but will ship to you and give you an online discount. Just use the part #'s in this thread to do a part # lookup as that is the easiest way to navigate. Also if you choose to order from them, don't use any spaces in the part#'s when searching 

GL


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

if you are going to order that lower support rod from iMohr - just have him send you a 5 speed shifter bushing kit. they will run you a fraction of the cost compared to the dealer.

also - besides 1stVW; Bus Depot and World Impex are a source in USA but $80-100. I guess the kit that Parts Place sells are 5 speed even though they claim both.


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

redone17 said:


> if you are going to order that lower support rod from iMohr - just have him send you a 5 speed shifter bushing kit. they will run you a fraction of the cost compared to the dealer.
> 
> also - besides 1stVW; Bus Depot and World Impex are a source in USA but $80-100. I guess the kit that Parts Place sells are 5 speed even though they claim both.


Ohh great I will do that from Felipe, will make it easier!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

1stvwparts.com came to $66.95 and they had free ground shipping


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> 1stvwparts.com came to $66.95 and they had free ground shipping


that sounds like the best bet in the US. Zeb is a nice guy too :thumbup:


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> After seeing Foxarchist's support rod plans, I came across this from Brazil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I put this in the race car yesterday and WOW what a difference. The only thing I noticed though is it seems when going from 1st to 2nd it almost doglegs towards 4th a bit, but i think my transmission may have been doing that before (not sure though the linkage was all loose and stuff). Its weird, but it works. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Hope you are enjoying it.

After a couple of hundred 1-2 shifts either I've been trained to guide the shifter past the tension doglegging to 4th, or the rod has stopped doing it. Either way I don't notice it any more.

Regan


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Hope you are enjoying it.
> 
> After a couple of hundred 1-2 shifts either I've been trained to guide the shifter past the tension doglegging to 4th, or the rod has stopped doing it. Either way I don't notice it any more.
> 
> Regan


Ok cool so its normal thats all I was worried about. 

Never noticed it too much before but thats prob bc the shifter was like Jello.


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Rogue Leader said:


> So I put this in the race car yesterday and WOW what a difference. The only thing I noticed though is it seems when going from 1st to 2nd it almost doglegs towards 4th a bit, but i think my transmission may have been doing that before (not sure though the linkage was all loose and stuff). Its weird, but it works. Anyone else notice this?


 Yeah so just as an FYI to all this did not work out so well. I mean yes our car is a race car, but this weekend 3 laps into practice the transmission failed spectacularly on a 3-2 downshift. We are pretty sure the input shaft exploded inside the casing. Liquid metal drips out of it now. 

We installed our spare transmission, and it does not dogleg from 1st into 2nd at all. So if yours is, its a safe bet that something is going wrong and its only a matter of time before it blows to pieces.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Rogue Leader said:


> Yeah so just as an FYI to all this did not work out so well. I mean yes our car is a race car, but this weekend 3 laps into practice the transmission failed spectacularly on a 3-2 downshift. We are pretty sure the input shaft exploded inside the casing. Liquid metal drips out of it now.
> 
> We installed our spare transmission, and it does not dogleg from 1st into 2nd at all. So if yours is, its a safe bet that something is going wrong and its only a matter of time before it blows to pieces.


  All my Foxes have done that. Just figured it was funkiness with the linkage. So you mean: 


```
\  | / 
 ------ 
   \| |
```


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

ziddey said:


> All my Foxes have done that. Just figured it was funkiness with the linkage. So you mean:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 Yep exactly that. The trans we installed had 55k miles on it and is filled with Redline MTL, and goes straight. The trans we had did what you posted, and failed with no warning and catastrophically.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Due solely to this iMohr rod? :what:


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

redone17 said:


> Due solely to this iMohr rod? :what:


 No the trans was screwed before the rod. The rod helps a lot its great! 

After our last race I had a hard time getting it in gear, I found that the linkage was loose so I tightened it up and installed the rod and all seemed fine except it doglegged into 2nd. Never noticed it before but the stock shifter is so rubbery who would? 

The trans failure was likely just 7 races plus 150k street miles of abuse. It was inevitable.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ahhhh...ok I misread your post. 

I can't wait for the swap...


----------



## rswart77 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Please help*

Hi can someone please help me, I need to know what the length is of the connecting link on the VW fox 5 speed. 
I have changed from a 4 speed to 5 speed but strugeling to get the car into 5th gear. Was told that this link is longer, so i need to know how long it is to have one made. 

Thanks for the any help.


----------

